# Headlight issue



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Need some help. I have a 2014 Cruze and have an issue I don't know how to fix. The green headlight indicator light on the dash is now not lit. When I push the turn signal lever forward to turn on high beams, it doesn't click and high beams do not come on at all. When I pull lever back the both high beams do light. Both headlight low beams are working. Any ideas what could be going on with high beams?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

High beams only turn on if the headlamps are on (not in DRL mode). This is to prevent idiots from driving around with high beams on during day.

When you pull back that is the momentary flash to pass. Which turns off immediately after you release.

In other words working as intended. Are the lamps not turning on automatically? Does the switch not work?


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Snipesy said:


> High beams only turn on if the headlamps are on (not in DRL mode). This is to prevent idiots from driving around with high beams on during day.
> 
> When you pull back that is the momentary flash to pass. Which turns off immediately after you release.
> 
> In other words working as intended. Are the lamps not turning on automatically? Does the switch not work?


DRL are on like they always are.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Lego-Man said:


> DRL are on like they always are.


So what’s the problem? I guess I am confused.

1. You have the lamp switch in the low beam position (NOT AUTO, NOT MANUAL).
2. You try to push turn signal stall forward.
3. The high beams don’t turn on?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Lego-Man said:


> Need some help. I have a 2014 Cruze and have an issue I don't know how to fix. The green headlight indicator light on the dash is now not lit. When I push the turn signal lever forward to turn on high beams, it doesn't click and high beams do not come on at all. When I pull lever back the both high beams do light. Both headlight low beams are working. Any ideas what could be going on with high beams?


Check the high beam fuse .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the car isn't switching from DRL to headlight mode automatically at dusk. Above statement is correct, high beams will NOT operate in DRL mode. 

Turn the headlight switch to the right. See if high beams work. If that works, the dash sensor or something might be at fault.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Verify what position you have the headlight switch in. I believe if you have it in the OFF position then you will not get a green light. If you have the switch in the AUTO position then you will get a green light when the car does not sense that its dark enough to turn on the headlights. Once the headlights come on then the green light goes off.


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm confused as well...lol. First, I never touch the headlight switch. 2 days ago I noticed the green headlight indicator light on the dash was not lit. Then I tried turning high beams on by pushing lever forward and nothing. 

Just now I played with the headlight switch. Turned auto light control on. No green indicator on dash. Headlights are on...low beam. High beams do not click on.

Turned auto light control off. No green indicator on dash. Headlights are on...low beam. High beams do not click on.

Turn headlight switch all the way to right. Green indicator light on dash is on. Headlights are on...low beam. Able to click high beams on. Lights are still on when car is turned off.

Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lego-Man said:


> Just now I played with the headlight switch. Turned auto light control on. No green indicator on dash. Headlights are on...low beam. High beams do not click on.


This is correct for daylight operation mode. DRLs are on; "headlight mode" with taillights/dash lights dimmed is off.



> Turn headlight switch all the way to right. Green indicator light on dash is on. Headlights are on...low beam. Able to click high beams on. Lights are still on when car is turned off.


Again, this is correct for this mode. Your high beam stalk and high beams are working properly.

So, left to its own devices in the regular "Auto" mode on the light switch, the car should turn on the auto light "headlight mode" when it gets dark outside, which will dim the dash lights, turn on the taillights, and enable you to switch to high beams with the stalk. If it is NOT doing this, the little dome sensor at the base of the windshield may be bad.


----------



## 06flhrs (2 mo ago)

My problem is my 2016 high beams will only come on when I pull the lever (so pull to flash works) . when I push to keep them on both sides are dark/out not functioning. I tested both the right and left high beam fuses in the engine compartment... interesting, I am showing 14.8 volts when the high beam are selected on and 11.4 volts when selected off. I thought that I should only see power when the relay tries to turn them on.


----------

